# Pop-up flash diffuser



## Drake (Mar 6, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience with a pop-up flash diffuser similar to this one?

http://www.funsports.pl/allegro/dyfuzor_na_aparat/nasadka_4.jpg
http://www.funsports.pl/allegro/dyfuzor_na_aparat/nasadka_1.jpg
http://www.funsports.pl/allegro/dyfuzor_na_aparat/nasadka_5.jpg

It's cheap, about $5. I am wondering if it could make the pop-up flash any better till I get a real flash. I'd like to see some with/without comparison shots, but couldn't find any, and it would be good to know how much light is being blocked. I am not expecting it to be a pro solution, just want something to fill the shadows in portraits.


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 6, 2011)

Worth a try for $5, it's biund to diffues the light and make it better. The only disadvantage is that it will reduce the range considerably and you'll only really find by how much by trying it. Give it a go, it would be good to see some comparison shots.


----------



## Drake (Mar 6, 2011)

I know it will reduce the range, but it's not like I'll be using it for shooting events. I am just thinking about classic head&shoulders portraits indoors, and shadow filling outdoors. I think it should also make the skintones a bit warmer.


----------



## Edsport (Mar 6, 2011)

You could make one from a table tennis ball if you're looking for something temporary. Cut a slit into it and put it on the pop-up flash...


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 6, 2011)

I liked the idea of the table tennis ball  thanks for that..


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 6, 2011)

What you want is something that diffuses & bounces to the top. What you are showing only diffuses. You want something that looks like this Mini Bounce Pop-up Flash Diffuser | PhotographyBLOG

Trust me on this one. The one you link just made the light soure slightly bigger. It wont do you any good.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 6, 2011)

If you are desprate make something like this BUT do not use cardboard.  Use a milk jug container (white translucent).  That way you still have some light going trough and also bounces most of the flash.

DIY on-camera flash bounce / reflector


----------



## Drake (Mar 6, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> What you want is something that diffuses & bounces to the top. What you are showing only diffuses. You want something that looks like this Mini Bounce Pop-up Flash Diffuser | PhotographyBLOG
> 
> Trust me on this one. The one you link just made the light soure slightly bigger. It wont do you any good.


I thought about bouncing the pop-up flash, I've seen a couple examples in the internet and it turns out I'd have to shoot at ISO 1600 most of the time. The Rebel's flash is just too weak, with it's GN 13.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 6, 2011)

thats all depends on the situation though. If you are at your house with low white ceiling and you use the translucent bounce card, I bet it will be strong enough. Thats why it is important to use a translucent bouncer so you have some light that goes directly to the subject as well.


----------



## Drake (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, I haven't really thought of that. I guess bouncing with a translucent plastic might work.


----------



## KmH (Mar 6, 2011)

That thing is so small it's pretty much a useless, CPOS. All it does is kill the power of the popup flash unit.

Your camera probably has manual flash controls that allow you to do that.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Schwettylens* always very helpfull solutions  I tried the second one by inreasing the flash power to max and it really worked fine  

I will take your word and order one of those at the soonest. Thanks man


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 6, 2011)

NO dont buy one LOL.. just make it.  Not worth the money.  Buy a real flash.


----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 6, 2011)

I know there are many threads about Flashes, but I will buy one next month. Either the 430 or 580 as my camera can control them wirelessly. I want to buy it, a mini soft box for it and a reflector.. any recomendations? Especially that I want it for portraites and you are an expert in that.. any ideas or good recommendations?

(budget is not a majour concern for either one of these flashes)


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 6, 2011)

buy a 580.  Then if you want more than one just buy chinese made flashes and triggers.


----------



## Drake (Mar 6, 2011)

Someone has posted without/with sample photos on a forum, taken with exactly the same diffuser I asked about in the first post.

http://forum.optyczne.pl/viewtopic.php?p=98893#98893

Looks like a pretty decent improvement for a $5 piece of plastic. Doesn't look underexposed, the kid's face looks much clearer, and the shadow on the wall is a lot less distracting. It also gives a warm tint, which I generally like, but would probably cool down just a bit in post.


----------

